# Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?



## Brassenkönig (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Boardies,
Ich wollte mal wissen, wie ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen (Brachsen, Bresen, Blei)angelt. Wenn ihr sonstige wählt, schreibt bitte was ihr damit meint. Ich würde mich über zahlreiche Meinungen freuen. Gruß Brassenkönig #h


----------



## Brassenkönig (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Hi Boardies,
ich angle übrigens am Liebsten mit der Feederrute auf Brassen. Ich wünsche euch Petri Heil. Gruß Brassenkönig #h


----------



## Alf Stone (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Hallo Brassenkönig,

am liebsten angele ich gar nicht auf Brassen, aber leider läßt es sich nicht immer vermeiden in meiner Gegend. Ich mag Brassen nicht, was aber nicht heißen soll das es nun grundsätzlich schlechtere Fische als andere sind. Guck mal in meine Umfrage, will grad mal ergründen, was der Reiz am Brassen fischen ist!

Petri Alf


----------



## RENEHH20 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Hi Brassenkönig !!#h 

Zu meiner Lieblingsangelmethode gehört ganzklar das Matchangeln. Habe 4 Ruten und letztes Jahr habe ich mir eine von Daiwa gekauft. Eine Traumrute,  fische eigentlich nur mit der. Habe es auch schon mal mit ner Bolognese versucht, ist aber nicht so mein Fall. 

Gruß Rene


*Angeln ist die Macht und möge dich Macht mit euch sein#v *


----------



## Matchking (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Ich angle auch am liebsten mit der Matche auf Brasse.
Dann ein vorgebleite Drennan-Waggler dran und ab geht die Post
......ich liebe es einfach dabei zuzusehen,wenn die Pose langsam abwandert und schließlich untergeht.

MfG und Petri Heil
Sören


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Entweder mit matchrute oder mit der stippe!!!!!!!!! mit Schwimmer angeln und hebebisse beobachten ist schöner, Grundangeln dafür oft um ein vielfaches effektiver!
KOF!!!


----------



## marc77 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Hi Brassenkönig

fische fast nur noch mit der Schwingspitze auf Brachsen. Gibt für mich nix schöneres als die Seele und die Spitze am See baumeln zu lassen, dann noch zwei Klodeckel so wie heute und alles ist perfekt.


----------



## Angler505 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Hallo,
ich fische normal mit jeder vorgenannter Methoden auf Brassen.
Im Stillwasser und Kanal mit Match und Telestippe, bei Strömung mit der Kopfrute und der Feeder. Ich glaube wenn man mit feinem Gerät dem Brassen nachstellt, dann hat auch dieser Drill seinen Reiz. So verwende ich in aller Regel Hakengrössen 14-22 sowie Schnurstärken 0,14 bis 0,06. Wofür hat man schließlich den Gummizug oder die Rolle wenn nicht um mit Gefühl einen Drill zu bestehen.
mfg
Friedel


----------



## Buntbarsch (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

WENN icg den mal auf brassen angle, dann immer mit pose, gut ausgebleit und nem dicken fetten wurm. klappt eigntlich immer!
__________________________________________________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## LarsH (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Hi,

ich sehs wie Friedel.
Eine ordentliche Brasse ist an der Kopfrute ein Erlebnis,
freue mich aber auch, wenn sie auf der Matche oder
Feederrute beisst.

Viele Grüße,

Lars


----------



## ThomasRö (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Eigentlich nur mit der Feederrute im Rhein oder den Altarmen, beisst fast immer was, an Baggerseen manchmal auch mit der Matchrute. Mit der Stipprute angel ich nur auf Backfisch.


----------



## wurmschreck (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

hi 
ich angel eigentlich gar nicht auf braasen, fang sie aber meistens haufenweise


----------



## Jeep (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Es geht doch nichts über die Feederrute im Stillwasser !!!!!!
Aber wenn so ein U-Boot mal beim Stippen an die Kopfrute geht hat man auch ne Menge Spass.:z


----------



## Litty1978 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Also ich habe bisher nur mit der Stippe Erfahrungen sammeln können, aber wenn so ein etwas grösserer "Klodeckel" beisst hat man schon ne menge Spass beim Drill, obwohl die Brüder ja allgemein etwas Träge sind, ne Plötze ist da schon agiler. Am besten ist jedoch das Bissverhalten. Bei uns an der Havel sind die Biester teilweise doch sehr vorsichtig, ich kenne kaum andere Fische die so Träge beim Beissverhalten sind, wenn sie aber da sind, dann sind sie auch wirklich da und man hat gute Chancen den Eimer zu füllen. Mein bevorzugtes Angelgerät ist eine 7m Stippe mit Hakengrösse 12-18 und Schnurstärken von 0,10-0,14. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Futter die ausschlaggebende Komponente (wie bei ziemlich allen Weissfischen) habe sehr gute erfahrungen mit rotem Futter gemacht. Als Köder nehme ich Maden.
VG und Petri Heil!
Pierre


----------



## wurmschreck (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

gar nicht


----------



## sveeen (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

mit meiner lieben winkelpicker in der hunte!
 macht riesigen spaß!


----------



## arno (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Moin!
Ich hab "Sonstiges" angeklickt, weil ich erstens: nie geziehlt auf Brassen gehe, zweitens:
Ich immer alles ausprobiere!


----------



## Holger F. (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Moin,

ich Angel auch garnicht auf Brassen und Weißfische.
Nur auf Raubfisch, und da nur mit Köderfisch oder Spinner
habe ich auch keinen Beifang von Brassen.

Petri Holger


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Wenn mich mal die Lust überfällt, oder mein Lütter Lust verspürt auf Brassen zu gehen, dann nur mit der Feeder. Das sind bei uns die meistgenutzten Ruten überhaupt.


----------



## schelli (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Auf Brassen ........... gar nicht !!  :v


----------



## Cloud (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Ich hole mir die Klodeckel mitter Winckelpicker, nen 30 Gramm Futterkorb und nem 10-16 Haken. Bissanzeiger nehme ich eigentlich immer nen Elektronischen Bissanzeiger.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Winklepicker UND Elektronischer Bißanzeiger?? DU gehst wohl auf Nummer sicher, was? 

Die Spitze vomn der Winklepicker ist doch der Bißanzeiger...

Ansonsten... ich geh gar nicht auf Brassen... schmecken mir nicht...


----------



## Pickerfan (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Mit dem Picker. Es ist doch schon vorher spannend, da ich mir meistens Futter selbst mische. Dann das warten aufs zucken. Herrlich entspannend und doch erfolgreich.


----------



## Cloud (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Winklepicker UND Elektronischer Bißanzeiger?? DU gehst wohl auf Nummer sicher, was?
> 
> Die Spitze vomn der Winklepicker ist doch der Bißanzeiger...
> 
> Ansonsten... ich geh gar nicht auf Brassen... schmecken mir nicht...


Ne aber der See lässt viel Wind usw zu und als ich damals nur die Winckelpicker genommen habe, hab ich mich oft verguckt und somit falsch angeschlagen...
Schmecken tun mir die Viecher auch net.
Bei brasse immer: Catch & Release


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

oder so 

Ne Ne, Brassen lass ich mal in Ruhe, die versauen einem immer so den Kescher... und den Schleim bekommst ja von den Händen kaum runter... Schlimmer als Aal  *rumzick* 

Der einzige Friedfisch der vor mir keine Ruhe hat, ist die Schleie, die schmeckt wenigstens  *leckerlecker* DIe Satzkarpfen im Vereinsteich gönn ich meinen Vereinskollegen auch  Ich nehm dafür die Raubfische!! Bin fast nur noch mit der Spinnrute unterwegs...

Wenn Friedfisch (Also Schleie) dann Matchrute, ich seh so gerne, wenn die Pose abtaucht


----------



## Brassenkönig (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Hi Boardies,
das Matchangeln bringt mir zwar mehr Spaß, ich bin aber mit der Feederrute erfolgreicher. Ich liebe es, wenn die Pose beim Matchangeln zur Seite wandert oder untergeht.


----------



## bmt_hethske (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Moin, ich fische meistens mit der Spinnrute an einer kleinen Au bei mir in der Nähe. Meistens gehts auf Bach- oder Meerforelle. Sonst gehts mit der Grundrute auf Aal oder Brassen.


----------



## b&z_hunter (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Ansonsten... ich geh gar nicht auf Brassen... schmecken mir nicht...[/QUOTE]

Tach !
Haste schon mal ne Bleie geräuchert ?
Ich kann Dir nur sagen Delikatesse !
Oder wie Karpfen in Biersoße mmmm !


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Ich angel am liebsten mit der Spinnrute und einem 5er Mepps auf Brassen :q 
(Ok, das war ein Scherz) 
Ich angel eigentlich nie gezielt auf Brassen, beim Aalangeln hat man gelegentlich mal einen Abortdeckel als Beifang dabei.. naja gibt schlimmeres


----------



## NorbertF (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Ob die Preussen das mit dem Abortdeckel verstanden haben Franzl?


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Dann halt Scheisshausdeckel :q :q 

Heute morgen hatte ich wieder so ein Gerät.... ich glaub ich sollte echt Stippangler werden, bei den Brassen hab ich echt Glück :q :q :q :q


----------



## Aalkönig2004 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Hallo zusammen, als Jungangler hab ich mit 2 Jahren Erfahrung noch nicht soviel Ahnung. Aber am liebsten angle ich mit der Feeder. Aber ich will mir bald 'ne Picker kaufen. Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Schon mal vielen Dank! Gruß an alle Angler;besonders an die aus Bayern.:m


----------



## anglerfundgrube (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Hallö Aalking.
Wenn du schon ein, ich vermute mal,Heavy Feeder hast braucht du keinen Picker. Du solltest dir mehrere Fragen stellen, wo angel ich, Fließgewässer oder stehendes Wasser, benötige ich eine 7m Rute um in den tiefen Strömungsbereich zu konnen. Es gibt hier viele Fragen zu klären, beschreibe einmal wie dein Angelgewässer aussieht, Strömung, Tiefe, u.s.w.


----------



## Aalkönig2004 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Hallo, also mein Hausgewässer ist ein Baggerweiher, im durchschnitt ca. 3m tief mit leichter Strömung(Windbedingt). Leider sind dort nur relativ kleine Angelplätze, so dass ich mit meiner 3.60er Feeder kaum Platz hab. Von der Distanz her muss man nicht weit rausfischen um erfolg zu haben. Hauptsächlich wegen dem Platz und der Wurfweitew hab ich mir die Picker überlegt. Gruß, Aalkönig


----------



## anglerfundgrube (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Hallö Aalkönig,
jetzt verstehe ich dein Problem nicht, wenn du einen Feeder hast um mit den Platzverhältnissen klar zu kommen, willst du dir die gleiche Rute noch einmal kaufen nur mit weniger Wurfgewicht(Picker)? Möchtest du mit Pose angeln?
Petri Heil umd Feuer Frei.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Aalkönig2004 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Du verstehst das falsch, ich hab da an eine Picker mit 2.40 oder 2.70 ghedacht.


----------



## anglerfundgrube (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Hallö Aalkönig,
Jetzt hab ichs begriffen, wir sind ja schon mitten in einer 1. klassigen Verkaufsberatung, mein Vorschlag : Kauf dir mal ne preiswerte Grundrute und such dir ein vernünftiges Grundblei ( Birnenblei ) an einem anti Tangel System aus. Baller das ganze in dein Gewässer und fang Brassen. Futter kannst du mit der Hand einwerfen.
Also OHNE Futterkorb. Wenn es bimmelt, A N S C H L A G E N !!!!!!!!!!!!
Gruß
Gerd
www.sag-ahlen.de


----------



## Aalkönig2004 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Ok, die Methode probier ich dann mal aus. Vielen Dank


----------



## anglerfundgrube (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Hallö Aalkönig,
wenn es nicht klappt kannst du mich ja ANMECKERN.
Petri Heil und Feuer FREI von der www.sag-ahlen.de
Angelverein in Ahlen
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Petrich (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Ich angele  nie geziehlt auf blei da sie in den Gewässern bei uns wo es sie gibt eine absouloute Plage sind.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Ich fisch eigentlich nur mit der Feederrute. Ist eigentlich die beste Methode im Rhein. Und nebenher fängt man auch andere Fische wie Barben. Die sind mir lieber, die stinken wenigstens nicht sowie die Brassen.


----------



## soeketroete (4. August 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Ich habe seinerzeit "Feedern" angeklick, doch seit gestern sehe ich das anders. Ich hab mit der 3m-Stippe am Rheinufergestanden. 14er Schnur, Minipose, 20er Haken am 10er Vorfach. Ich wollte eigentlich kleine Ukeleis für die Zander-Jagd fangen. Doch dann hätte es mir bald die Rute aus der Hand gerissen.
Den Schnurbruch wollte ich unbedingt vermeiden, denn es handelte sich um meinen letzten kleinen Haken und eine zweite Pose hatte ich auch nicht mit.
Ganz langsam ließ ich den Fisch immer wieder hin- und herschwimmen, bis ich merkte, dass er müder wurde. 
Dann hob ich die Rute ein paar cm an und das Spiel begann von neuem. Nach einer Viertelstunde hatte ich einen knapp 30cm langen Brassen im Kescher, war nass geschwitzt und froh, dass ich meine Montage behalten hatte (nur den Mini-Haken musste ich ein bisschen zurchtbiegen...).
Würdest du die Umfrage nochmal stellen, ich würde: "Stipprute" wählen.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Fische am liebsten mit der Feeder - bzw. mit der Schwingspitzrute auf Brassen.

Man konnte aber leider nur eins auswählen. Nächstes mal bitte Mehrfachauswahl zulassen.

MfG


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (25. November 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*



			
				soeketroete schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe seinerzeit "Feedern" angeklick, doch seit gestern sehe ich das anders. Ich hab mit der 3m-Stippe am Rheinufergestanden. 14er Schnur, Minipose, 20er Haken am 10er Vorfach. Ich wollte eigentlich kleine Ukeleis für die Zander-Jagd fangen. Doch dann hätte es mir bald die Rute aus der Hand gerissen.
> Den Schnurbruch wollte ich unbedingt vermeiden, denn es handelte sich um meinen letzten kleinen Haken und eine zweite Pose hatte ich auch nicht mit.
> Ganz langsam ließ ich den Fisch immer wieder hin- und herschwimmen, bis ich merkte, dass er müder wurde.
> Dann hob ich die Rute ein paar cm an und das Spiel begann von neuem. Nach einer Viertelstunde hatte ich einen knapp 30cm langen Brassen im Kescher, war nass geschwitzt und froh, dass ich meine Montage behalten hatte (nur den Mini-Haken musste ich ein bisschen zurchtbiegen...).
> Würdest du die Umfrage nochmal stellen, ich würde: "Stipprute" wählen.


Das kann ich bestätigen, denn ich war selbst Zeuge dieses spannenden Drills beim Kanaltreffen! Mein Angebot, Ihm ein Gaff zu bringen, wieß Tröte jedoch entschieden zurück!#c |kopfkrat


----------



## hamburger Jung (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Für mich kommt in stehenden Gewäßern nur der Picker und Schwingspitze in Frage. Am Fluß ist die Feeder sicherlich die vernünftigste Wahl


----------



## hechtrudi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

mit T.N.T !!!


----------



## soeketroete (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich bestätigen, denn ich war selbst Zeuge dieses spannenden Drills beim Kanaltreffen! Mein Angebot, Ihm ein Gaff zu bringen, wieß Tröte jedoch entschieden zurück!#c |kopfkrat



Das seh ich ja jetzt erst...
Beim Kanaltreffen war das gaaanz anders. Immerhin gründete sich dort die Catchless Release Force!
Ich hatte eine sechs-Meter Bambus-Rute und eine Fleigenrolle. Die hatte ich mit Wäscheleine bespult. an das Ende der Leine knotete ich einen Wurm.
Dass sich diese genveränderte Riesenbrasse an diese Montage verirrte, konnte ja keiner ahnen.
Das das Gaff sicherlich gebrochen wäre, ist Forellenudo mutig in den Kanal gesprungen und hat das Vieh berfreit #6  :q  #h  #h  #h


----------



## DerStipper (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Im Sommer zu 75% mit der Kopfrute und 25% Feeder
im Winter 90% Feeder 10% Match

Und immer so dünn wie möglich beim Feeder und Matchen mit ner 0.04er geflochten und 16-24er Haken


----------



## **bass** (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

fast ausschliesslich mit futterkorb, und wenn ich an einem see bin angel ich sobald es dunkel wird mit der 9m stippe und miniknicklicht da sie bei uns abends sehr nah ans ufer kommen (vor allem dickbrassen (>50cm)). macht riesen spass die bisse bei nacht mit der leuchtpose zu sehen und den ''tanz'' der pose zu beobachten


----------



## kiepenangler (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Moin
wenn ich an Stillgewässern bin feeder ich am liebsten auf Brassen, weil sie bei uns meistens weiter draußen stehen. In Fließgewässern feeder ich auch am liebsten benutuze aber auch oft die Kopfrute. 

Gruß
kiepenangler


----------



## Kurzer (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

moin,

ich bin auch nicht so für Brassen, schmecken mir überhaupt nich:v , meistens habe ich die Biester beim Nachtangeln auf der Wurmbestückten Grundrute:r  und zwar Tonnen von den Biestern|evil: . Da kann man schon mal leicht ausrasten#q . Mein Kumpel hat mich mal überredet mit Ihm gezielt auf diese Klodeckel zu angeln#d Lust hatte ich eigentlich nicht aber auch nichts anderes vor. Mit ner Matchrute hat's dann irgendwie auch Spass gemacht aber erfüllen tut es mich nicht...

Gruß

der "Kurze"|wavey:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. März 2005)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Matchangeln


----------



## Fabian89 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

ich glaub die meisten fang ich beim karpfen und feederangeln, aber am meisten spass macht es an der bologneserute oder an der match.....


----------



## DerStipper (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Dat is ja toll das sich mitlerweile auch die Jugend so für Friedfische interresiert. Bei uns ist das leider anders alle gehen sie auf Raubfisch und wollen sich in den Ködergrößen messen wer den kleinsten hat. Ich sehen den Sinn darin nich ich meine schön und gut wenn sie so angeln wollen aber meins ist dat nich dann krieg ich immer zu hören:"Mensch kauf dir doch mal ne richtige Spinnrute das Stippen is doch voll langweilig." Ich denk mir immer wenn die wüssten. Die haben noch nie richtig Gestippt und ahben dann die Ahnung davon. Ich glaub der größte Fisch den die 5 je gefangen haben(beim Spinnen) war 30cm. Und da haben die 5 Stunden oder so geangelt um den einen Fisch zu fangen. Ich hab woanders gessen dann kamen die vorbei gucken ich hatte selten Fische unter 30cm. Mittlerweile sind auch 2 oder 3 zum Friedfischen verfallen. Haben ne 7m Stippe für den Verein sind sonst aber manchmal mit ihrer Feeder unterwegs aber noch öfter mit der Spinnrute.
Und falls fragen kommen ich habe 3 Jahre sehr erfolgreich auf Raubfische geangelt und auch gut gefangen ich weiß wovon ich rede!


----------



## Lechfischer (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Ich angel immer mit der Zitterspitze auf Brassen.Ans Ende ein Bündel Mistwürmer und davor mit Haferflocken und Paniermehl angefüttert.Hier mein bisher größter Brassen von 6 Pfd.Guckst du!Er durfte wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Brassenkönig (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

@Lechfischer
Hey, das ist ja echt ein schöner Klodeckel #r . Wie lang war er denn? Ich würde ihn um die 60 cm schätzen.


----------



## Adrian* (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Mit der Feederrute, aber die kriegt man ja fast allem....


----------



## Tyron (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Ich "stippe" am liebsten meine Brassen!!!!!


----------



## HEWAZA (13. April 2005)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Mit der Zitterspitze ohne Korb oder mit dem Liftwaggler.


----------



## Brassenkönig (13. April 2005)

*AW: Wie angelt ihr am Liebsten auf Brassen?*

Ich habe heute das erste mal im meinem Leben Brassenfrikadellen gegessen und ich finde, dass die Dinger richtig lecker sind und man spürt nicht eine Gräte #6 . Macht euch mal den Aufwand und stellt Frikadellen aus Brassen- oder Rotaugenfleisch her. Es wird sich lohnen #6 .


----------

